# Skittles!



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey guys. I thought it would be time for an update on my little top model....
Skittles is currently in a photo conest on TB and here are some of her gorgeous Portrait photos. She has such cute pearlies!:

























And for the sleep one she is having a nap in the avairy while drying of in the sun after a quick mist


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She's gorgeous. Definitely a perfect model too.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks!
Here is some bloopers from it:
I think i have a ghost bird  and she wasnt even moving much?








My singing tiel!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol: @ that first one, that's funny. 

I love the second one, I have so many photos of Theo doing the same thing, only I call it her rawr.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

so we have 2 skittles now


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

She's a doll!


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Aly said:


> She's a doll!


Thanks! 



allen said:


> so we have 2 skittles now


Hehe. She is an X class pet. We had a contest to name her(I was in the Class) And I won! 



Solace. said:


> :lol: @ that first one, that's funny.
> 
> I love the second one, I have so many photos of Theo doing the same thing, only I call it her rawr.


That is the first time i have ever got a picture of a tiel doing that .
The first one is funny hehe.I think she is practicing her powers. Oh No I just revealed our secret! Lol. Don't even ask me why it happened. You can see she wasn't moving! Anytime I have got a picture like that iut has been becuase they have been moving fast...


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Aw! What a sweet heart.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Cheryl said:


> Aw! What a sweet heart.


Thankyou


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Awww, she is such a cutie. I just love the pearls. One of the photos I took of Holly yesterday that ended up in the blooper folder, she was scratching under her chin (I think) at any rate the photo was in great focus except for her 500 MPH foot and her head...LOL


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is so pretty  Here is my ghost dog  http://www.flickr.com/photos/gummycarebear/17237603/ Playing with slow shutter speeds can be fun. For example use a 10 second shutter speed and have someone stand there for five seconds and then get out of the photo for the other five http://www.flickr.com/photos/gummycarebear/265545584/ Tripods are really helpful, play around and see what you get


----------

